# Allgemeine vs. spezielle Fragen



## Lyricus (18 August 2008)

Hallo,

da der von mir gestartete Thread geschlossen wurde melde ich mich nochmal hier. Mir war nicht bewusst, dass meine Frage in der vorliegenden Form einen unerlaubten Rechtsberatungsfall provozieren könnte, sorry, aber seit meiner letzten Mitgliedschaft, damals anlässlich von Dialern, hat sich offensichtlich einiges geändert, was ich so nicht mitbekommen hatte.:-?

Ich bin nun also gesperrt von mienem Anbieter. Kann wenigstens die Frage: "Wie bzw. wo man eine Entsperrung beantragen kann (mein Amtsgericht?)", als allgemeine Frage gewertet werden, auf die User hier antworten dürfen, ohne irgendwelche Gesetze/Voraschriften zu verletzten?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 August 2008)

*AW: Allgemeine vs. spezielle Fragen*

google mal
tkg "§45k" - Google-Suche

"(2) Wegen Zahlungsverzugs darf der Anbieter eine Sperre durchführen, wenn der Teilnehmer nach Abzug etwaiger Anzahlungen mit Zahlungsverpflichtungen von mindestens 75 Euro in Verzug ist und der Anbieter die Sperre mindestens zwei Wochen zuvor schriftlich angedroht und dabei auf die Möglichkeit des Teilnehmers, Rechtsschutz vor den Gerichten zu suchen, hingewiesen hat. Bei der Berechnung der Höhe des Betrags nach Satz 1 bleiben diejenigen nicht titulierten Forderungen außer Betracht, die der Teilnehmer form- und fristgerecht und schlüssig begründet beanstandet hat. Dies gilt nicht, wenn der Anbieter den Teilnehmer zuvor zur vorläufigen Zahlung eines Durchschnittsbetrags nach § 45j aufgefordert und der Teilnehmer diesen nicht binnen zwei Wochen gezahlt hat.2

"(5) Die Sperre ist, soweit technisch möglich und dem Anlass nach sinnvoll, auf bestimmte Leistungen zu beschränken. *Sie darf nur aufrechterhalten werden, solange der Grund für die Sperre fortbesteht.* Eine auch ankommende Telekommunikationsverbindung erfassende Vollsperrung des Netzzugangs darf frühestens eine Woche nach Sperrung abgehender Telekommunikationsverbindungen erfolgen."

Übrigens gehört dieser Paragraph zum Absatz "Kundenschutz" im TKG :stumm:

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit einer "Schlichtung"
http://www.jusline.de/index.php?cpid=f92f99b766343e040d46fcd6b03d3ee8&lawid=28&paid=47a

Laut TKG §45n Punkt 7e gibt es eine Verpflichtung des Anbieters, eine Veröffentlichung anzubieten 


> e) zu den Folgen von Zahlungsverzug für mögliche Sperren



Ob Du da jetzt was findest, was Dir weiterhilft, weiß ich nicht. Ich schließe mich nachdrücklich dem bereits Geschriebenen an: Verbraucherzentrale oder Rechtsanwalt konsultieren. Oder eben (nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen!) "Dr. Google"

ein paar Lesetipps:
http://www.jur-blog.de/abmahnungen/...ale-19-mobilfunkanbieter-abgemahnt-mit-liste/

Schau mal in den AGB nach. Bei einem großen Hamburger Anbieter steht da z.B.


> 5.5  Gerät  der  Nutzer  mit  Zahlungsverpflichtungen  von  mindestens  €  75,-  in  Verzug,  ist f*  berechtigt,  den  f* Komplett  Anschluss  nach Maßgabe  von  §  45k  TKG  zu sperren.  f* wird  den Nutzer  auf  diese Folge  rechtzeitig  hinweisen. Das  Absetzen eines  Notrufes  im  Rahmen  der  Ziffer  3.13  bleibt  weiterhin  möglich.  Die  Sperre  wird unverzüglich nach Verbuchung des rückständigen Betrages bei  f* aufgehoben. Die Sperre  entbindet  den  Nutzer  nicht  von  seiner  Verpflichtung  zur  Zahlung  der Grundentgelte.


----------



## Lyricus (18 August 2008)

*AW: Allgemeine vs. spezielle Fragen*

Hallo AKa-Aka,

erst mal vielen Dank.

ist ja toll, dass ich die Grundgebühr bezahlen soll, obwohl null Zugang nach aussen... . Kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein. Welche rechtliche Stellung hat eigentlich denn dieses TKG??

Noch dazu ist die Höhe der Mahnung, die die Sperre ankündigte, falsch, wurde das von mir Gezahlte nicht angerechnet (Hatte die nach meiner Meinung nach nicht berechtigte Forderungen rausgerchnet, nicht alles verweigert)... .


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 August 2008)

*AW: Allgemeine vs. spezielle Fragen*



Lyricus schrieb:


> Noch dazu ist die Höhe der Mahnung, die die Sperre ankündigte, falsch, wurde das von mir Gezahlte nicht angerechnet (*Hatte die nach meiner Meinung nach nicht berechtigte Forderungen rausgerchnet, nicht alles verweigert*)... .


:stumm:

Mensch google doch mal!
TKG 45k und der Anbietername.

:stumm:

"Jetzt die Komplettspere, in dem Mahnschreiben stand was von § 35J TK-Gesetz blabla und ich könnte bei einem Gericht die Aufhebung der Sperre beantragen, so oder so ähnlich."

auch hier hilft google, um zu verstehen, was gemeint ist. Um zu wissen, was DU tun kannst, helfe ICH Dir nicht (und sonst auch niemand hier, da unerlaubt)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=sperre+45k+amtsgericht&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=anschlußsperre+"einstweilige+verfügung"&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## Lyricus (18 August 2008)

*AW: Allgemeine vs. spezielle Fragen*

Weiss gar nicht warum du dich so echauffierst, hatte lediglich andeuten wollen, was vorgefallen bzw. geschrieben wurde.

Unter "TKG und Anbietername" kommt ein thread einer andere Seite zum 
Thema, wenn du das gemeint hast, dann habe ich die Seite gefunden.

Nur zur Info: Ich hatte TKG 45J gemeint nicht TKG 35J, korrekten Text habe ich auch gelesen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 August 2008)

*AW: Allgemeine vs. spezielle Fragen*



Lyricus schrieb:


> warum du dich so echauffierst


e-c-h-a-u-f-f-i-e-r-e-n ????
IIIIIch?

Niiiieeeee :quaengel:

Aber es gibt nun einmal :rulez:


----------



## Lyricus (18 August 2008)

*AW: Allgemeine vs. spezielle Fragen*

Und danke für die links. Dann gehts wohl auf zum Amtsgericht nach HH.
(Ob die sowas auch per mail machen? Bin gespannt)



:scherzkeks:


----------



## Lyricus (23 Oktober 2008)

*Minutenabrechnung statt Flatrate*

Hallo,

ich notiere mal wie es weiterging:

Ich beantragte die Aufhebung der Sperre zunächst hier beim Amtsgericht: soweit war alles fertig, dann im Nachgang wünschte der Richter alle Unterlagen, die anlässlich der Bestellung eingingen. 

Zugegeben. Da habe ich das erst mal jedes Wort durchgeselsn und es stand auch nur an einziger Stelle das Wort "Minutenabrechnung" , was ich damals in dem Wust von Papier nicht wahrgenonnem hatte.

Tja, schlechte Karten. So habe ich den Antrag auf Aufhebung der Sperre zurückgezogen,und die noch austehende Gebühren bezahlt, damit ich wieder telefonieren kann.

Dennoch: ich weiss, dass ich keine Minutenabrechnung bestellt hatte (das hatte ich vorher bei einem anderen Anbieter und deshalb wollte ich auch dorthin wechseln, wo ich eine Doppelflatrate bekomme.

Da der Anbieter (Namen darf ich hier ja nicht nennen) sich null verständnisvoll und kulant zeigte, mich sperrte etc.. tendiere ich dazu, jetzt eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs zu erstatten. Ich bin überzeugt, dass es noch mehr auf diese !! Weise (Minuten-statt Flatrateabrechnung) Betroffene gibt und wollte die bitten sich bei mir zu melden (per persönliche Nachricht kann man sich dann auch austauschen, um welchen Anbieter es geht).

Ich denke, wenn man mehrere Zeugen benennen kann, die genau auf diese Weise geschädigt wurden, hat die Anzeige größere Aussicht auf Erfolg. Dann könnte auch die Aussicht auf eine erfolgreiche zivlirechtliche Schadenrsatzforderung besser sein.


----------

